
Amazon ranked #1 for corporate reputation - joeyespo
http://www.amazon.com/b/?node=14068504011
======
smt88
For those who are also curious, I looked up the methodology of this poll. It's
basically science-free, fact-free nonsense (as you might have guessed upon
reading the headline).

More here: [http://www.theharrispoll.com/reputation-
quotient/](http://www.theharrispoll.com/reputation-quotient/)

